# Abonnement Canal + digital et Apple TV



## hobbes (4 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

désole si la question a déjà été posée, mais j'ai un abonnement Canal + digital (sans engagement), que je regarde sur la télé via une Amazon Fire Stick. Je souhaite acheter une Apple TV, cela marchera aussi ou bien suis-je obligé de prendre un abonnement avec engagement ? sur l'application de la télé (Samsung) je suis obligé  

merci !


----------



## ktv75 (5 Avril 2020)

Aucun soucis avec votre abonnement actuel
J’ai aussi le sans engagement et pas de soucis


----------



## homerbd (5 Avril 2020)

Pour info, afin d'éviter les surprises... source https://assistance.canalplus.com/questions/1651885-multi-ecrans-regle-connexions-simultanees-mycanal

*Règle des connexions simultanées autorisées selon votre offre :*
_*Utilisateurs *= le nombre de connexions simultanées autorisées sur myCANAL (ex : avec L’INTEGRALE+, vous pouvez vous connecter sur 4 équipements en même temps).

*Licence* = le nombre de périphériques autorisés sur un intervalle de 3 jours (ex : avec L’INTEGRALE+, vous pouvez vous connecter sur 5 équipements sur 3 jours). Si vous dépassez le nombre autorisé dans les 3 jours, vous obtiendrez le message : "Nombre maximum de licences téléchargées atteint". Vos licences vous seront automatiquement réattribuées sous 72h00.
Offre *CANAL+* (avec ou sans packs) *sans engagement* : 1 utilisateur / 5 licences_

_Offre *CANAL+* (avec ou sans packs) *avec engagement* : 1 utilisateur* / 5 licences _
_Offre *L'INTÉGRALE* : 2 utilisateurs / 5 licences_
_Offre *INTÉGRALE+* : 4 utilisateurs / 5 licences_
_Offres *CANAL+ digitales* (myCANAL) *sans engagement* : 1 utilisateur / 5 licences_
_Offres *CANAL+ digitales* (myCANAL) *avec engagement* : 2 utilisateurs / 5 licences_
_Offres *-26 ans* sans engagement : 2 utilisateurs / 5 licences_
_*Anciennes offres* : 2 utilisateurs / 5 licences_
_2 utilisateurs si location de l'__Apple TV_


----------



## igloox (29 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

est ce normal d'avoir une Pub de 5s (toujours la meme en l'occurence) avant de lancer un film Canal?
C'est l'apple tv qui génère ces pubs?


----------

